# Chicken sweaters!



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how to put a sweater on a chicken?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a trick question, right?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

My sweaters open at the sides with snaps so the wings fit through. So, the only thing I have to do is pull it over their heads. Check out the silkies thread and you can see a picture of mine.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

lilychicken said:


> Does anyone know how to put a sweater on a chicken?


Wow... I thought at first you were pulling my leg. I went and googled "chicken sweaters" and looked at the images. I need to get out more!

Lets see more photos of chickens in sweaters please....who knew?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive......Don't laugh too hard! I think I have officially lost it! LOL.....Walter, my silkie is wearing the teal and red sweaters. Polly, my polish is wearing the purple. Jenny, my Java is wearing the turquoise sweater.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Do a google image search for chicken saddle patterns and you will get some ideas there.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lissa said:


> Ask and you shall receive......Don't laugh too hard! I think I have officially lost it! LOL.....Walter, my silkie is wearing the teal and red sweaters. Polly, my polish is wearing the purple. Jenny, my Java is wearing the turquoise sweater.


They are just too adorable. But, it would be hot for Pheobie here in Hawaii.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

haha these are great.......mum get your knitting needles out.!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Cluckspert13...I bought my saddle from Louises Country Closet. They were only $3.50 and free shipping. Check it out and it might give you some ideas. The saddle definitely works!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a hard enough time getting myself dressed and out the door, I can hardly imagine.......

Walter is seriously a handsome dude! 

This chicken forum has certainly opened up my world. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha thank you for the replies, mom wanted to knit me a chicken sweater, so I just had to figure out how to put it on them. Lol they will look so cute!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol...and my wife thinks IM a chicken nut lolol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Going to be sooo cute lilychicken. You'll have to post us pics.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

robopetz said:


> They are just too adorable. But, it would be hot for Pheobie here in Hawaii.


Chicken bikinis?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You haven't seen anything yet...they also make and market chicken diapers, bras and bonnets. Not for couture reasons, mind you...they are all protective garments for one reason or another.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I was laughing my head off when I first saw a chicken in a sweater, but a BONNET? I apparently have much more to discover in this crazy world of chickens and humans!


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

And bras! Well.... I don't even know what to think


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

I make chicken diapers for a friend who keeps hers in the house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Chicken Sweater can come in a couple styles but most are pull overs. They are very handy for heat tolerant chickens

Chicken diapers and saddles are very handy sometimes

The bras and bikinis are just silly and products of bored chicken addicts who can sew.


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey. I am not bored or being silly making stuff for OTHER people who order this stuff from me. LoL. Grrr. LoL 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a chicken addict but not a bored one. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

moodene said:


> Hey. I am not bored or being silly making stuff for OTHER people who order this stuff from me. LoL. Grrr. LoL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I didn't make fun of you. I said the items you make are useful.

If you had to have a chicken in the house for a bit (i.e you bit off more then you could chew and you're still building their coop)..... Chicken diapers are wonderful.

And if you live in Michigan but love the rare completely non-cold hardy chicken that does horrible there chicken sweaters are great.

And saddles are good for limited breeding programs or injured hens

I don't care if people laugh, I would use it in these situations.

They'd stop laughing if they noticed it prevented their house being covered in chicken poop because they had things get in the way of building a chicken coop, like weather.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

hellofromtexas said:


> The bras and bikinis are just silly and products of bored chicken addicts who can sew.


This can easily be construed as making fun of someone.

Chicken bras are actually used to support a weak crop. So they aren't the result of silly bored chicken keepers any more than chicken saddles are.
We're all good natured here and I'm sure no one actually took offence, but maybe avoiding wording like this would be useful in the future.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Speaking of chicken bras. I have a hen that has gotten a little hefty in the breast area. Do you have anything in an underwire or support? Just kidding.
I have used the saddles for hens that were over bred. They work great. 

How does a chicken diaper work? It seems like it would get their butt fluff all poopy.


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

LoL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I know someone in my area that makes victoria secret style bras and string bikinis

They have no intended purpose other than pet clothes

This is not there work but similar









Crop bras are useful but the chicken bras I refer to are not. The one's I refer to are constructed for the sole purpose of "the chicken to look like a victoria secret model" for their (my friend's) bored amusement.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The Photoshop job is just for amusement, I'll give you that. LOL

My SF and buff Polish hens would look dashing in pink I must say. Hubs would murder me! Hahaha


----------

